# Ferrari ENZO crash at 162mph



## ThomasJ (Feb 4, 2006)

Ferrari ENZO crash at 162mph
Check out this site for news on the crash.....

http://www.wreckedexotics.com/special/enzo/

The guy only got a bloody lip from it.....if that doesn't prove how well the car was made than what does?


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT (Jan 18, 2005)

WoW


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

did it hit a tt?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> did it hit a tt?


 :lol:

It hadn't hit one when it was posted the other day :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I was looking for the relevance :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I was looking for the relevance :lol:


Me too :wink: it did hit a TTelegraph pole :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Have they found Dietrik yet ? :lol:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Do a DNA test on the blood found on the drivers air bag and compare it to the owner, the naughty swede!

niko


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I hear it swerved to avoid an RS4.

This will now be moved. :wink: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

steveh said:


> I hear it swerved to avoid an RS4.
> 
> This will now be moved. :wink: :lol:


 :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There's a nasty scratch across the door. Perhaps Dave Jack-In-The-Box will be along in a bit to suggest the best product to use to remove it


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2005)

299 made right? strike one off now 298, lucky it was a bloody lip!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

John-H said:


> There's a nasty scratch across the door. Perhaps Dave Jack-In-The-Box will be along in a bit to suggest the best product to use to remove it


 :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

apparantly it took off! i want that mod!

ferrari defnitely need to work on the aerodynamics. :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Toxic said:


> 299 made right? strike one off now 298, lucky it was a bloody lip!


It was actually 400* but I think more than a couple have bitten the dust.

* - waits for people to post telling me it's actually 399. You're wrong. :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

well the guy doing close to 162 mph has a major crash where he might have needed his passport had there been no TTelephone pole to stop his flight. and walks away with just a bloody lip, not bad protection from a Ferarri to be honest.

though for the same result, he could have walked around brixton saved a lot of money.

reading up on the story, the bugger got 2 Enzos! that just selfish!!!!

niko


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Toxic said:
> 
> 
> > 299 made right? strike one off now 298, lucky it was a bloody lip!
> ...


it was 339 :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

DGW131 said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Toxic said:
> ...


Well there are 338* now

*waits for someone to post to say more than 1 has been written off  :wink:


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Sim said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


More than one Lamborghini Enzo* has been written off

* - waits for someone to correct him on it being a Ferrarri[/size]


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Toxic said:
> 
> 
> > 299 made right? strike one off now 298, lucky it was a bloody lip!
> ...


399 plus one for the last Pope. :? Apparently the Vatican auctioned it for charity and raised $1.25 million. Do you think that's where John (TTotal) got his idea from. :lol: :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

steveh said:


> 399 plus one for the last Pope. :?


Exactly :wink: "One less than you can sell" plus the one for the pope! Strange world. :?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't think the Pope drove it very much. :roll:

You can just imagine him saying, "I think I'll go for a quick blast in my Enzo, you know, do a few donuts, max it up the autstrada". He wouldn't have got nicked would he. :lol:

Of course the new Pope is still waiting for his Carrera GT. :lol:


----------

